# drywall price by feet



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LadyFinisher said:


> Malco, just out of curiosity I tried to look at the website you posted it didn't work.




That is because it was a RUDE and FALSE site aimed at the silly OP's question.

"How Much" posts get slammed really badly here. 

It is part of the fun!!!



Re read the "Website Address" that I posted......You will get it!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

union91 said:


> i need information regarding hangin, taping and mud, by feet and also information on texture by feet, and painting by feet, in the state of california and nevada, thank very much for helping me and my family.:notworthy


 

1) i need information regarding *hangin, taping and mud, by feet* 

Lying down, with your feet facing da wall, your foot toes now grabbing the paper tape roll, then dip into the mud bucket, then gently raising feet up, and start hanging your feet on da wall... till air dried. :thumbsup:


2) and also information *on texture by feet, and* *painting by feet*

Again, lying down, with your feet facing da wall, & your foot toes holding a paint brush hardly, then dip into a paint can or your colr choice, ...then gently raising feet up,... and start drawing circles & stars on wall or use your imagination running wild. :thumbsup: 

Good luck! :whistling


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Too lazy to use the search function?

Or do you just want to know what the americans would charge so you can steal work from the bread winner and harm their family?

What did you charge back home? Add 20%.

And go back home.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Come on guy's, it's for the children. That being said, tree fitty.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

that depends


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Malco, Your right just went right over me that day, I was wiped and didn't notice it. LOL


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum LadyFinisher,
The only other lady finisher on this site Is Raven from Canada. She is always an interesting poster, but I guess these duds here haven't given her anything to respond to. Maybe with you aboard, Raven will return.
Steve


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

There was that one guy that painted with his feet. Think he was kinda famous. Seems his paintings are valuable! We may have another Rembrant in our midst.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Charge what you feel your work is worth.


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

Elite_Drywall said:


> Charge what you feel your work is worth.


There is the best answer you'll get and too add "What is your time worth" if it will take you 40hrs to complete this job and your times worth X amount then there you go plus cost of all your materials. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 15, 2009)

stp57 said:


> Welcome to the forum LadyFinisher,
> The only other lady finisher on this site Is Raven from Canada. She is always an interesting poster, but I guess these duds here haven't given her anything to respond to. Maybe with you aboard, Raven will return.
> Steve


Thank you, stp57. I was unaware of any other ladies in this forum. The gentlemen here have been nice and quite humorous. I enjoy some of thier comments.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Come on guy's, it's for the children. That being said, tree fitty.


 Well it was about that time I noticed that brocktologist was 8 stories tall, and a creature from the pateolithic era... Get outta this forum monsta!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LadyFinisher said:


> Thank you, stp57. I was unaware of any other ladies in this forum. The gentlemen here have been nice and quite humorous. I enjoy some of thier comments.



Oh! But we can be REAL ARSEHOLES!!!! Sometimes even Sexist, but NEVER directed at a single person. If a sexist comment is ever made, it is a "Generalization" and not a directed statement.

Please NEVER feel targeted!


MARK


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello LadyF .....Marks right ...never feel targeted.

Maybe I can get your phone number and hook up to help you finish?:w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hello LadyF .....Marks right ...never feel targeted.
> 
> Maybe I can get your phone number and hook up to help you finish?:w00t:




Sure! SURE! 

Just make me look like a Bad Guy!!!!

Butt-Nut!


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been in contruction and on alot of job sites in the pasted 15 years or so, not too much will brother me. (only one guy couldn't take a hint) If "the guys" get out too far with comments, etc. I just walk away if they really want to talk to me they learn really fast where the line is. I can take a joke and have a couple of my own. Most of the time it takes a couple hours to a couple of days and they get used to me being around and then they treat me like one of "the guys" to a point.


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hello LadyF .....Marks right ...never feel targeted.
> 
> Maybe I can get your phone number and hook up to help you finish?:w00t:


Yeah, I'll get right on that. :whistling
LOL


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

LadyFinisher said:


> Thank you, stp57. I was unaware of any other ladies in this forum. The gentlemen here have been nice and quite humorous. I enjoy some of thier comments.


Welcome, LadyFinisher. Yes there are other women that visit this forum. I don't post often but I do enjoy the entertainment these guys provide.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Dustyrose said:


> Welcome, LadyFinisher. Yes there are other women that visit this forum. I don't post often but I do enjoy the entertainment these guys provide.


So we are comedians here to amuse you?


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Oh! But we can be REAL ARSEHOLES!!!! Sometimes even Sexist, but NEVER directed at a single person. If a sexist comment is ever made, it is a "Generalization" and not a directed statement.
> 
> Please NEVER feel targeted!
> 
> ...


----------

